# Is it safe to use melafix with prazipro?



## serra_keeper

as it said on the topic, i wanna know if its safe to use both of them together.
thanks!


----------



## Dr. Giggles

Yes it is relatively safe to use both at the same time. Are you treating for multiple probems ??? have you tried treating with salt before resorting to meds ??


----------



## serra_keeper

Dr. Giggles said:


> Yes it is relatively safe to use both at the same time. Are you treating for multiple probems ??? have you tried treating with salt before resorting to meds ??


u see, im currently treating my p's with prazipro..but one got a flesh wound. so i nid to use both.


----------



## Dr. Giggles

serra_keeper said:


> Yes it is relatively safe to use both at the same time. Are you treating for multiple probems ??? have you tried treating with salt before resorting to meds ??


u see, im currently treating my p's with prazipro..but one got a flesh wound. so i nid to use both.
[/quote]
Aight







For the flesh wound adding salt at 1 tablespoon for every 5 gallons would also help. Safe to use with both melafix and prazipro.


----------



## jestergraphics

Dr. Giggles said:


> Yes it is relatively safe to use both at the same time. Are you treating for multiple probems ??? have you tried treating with salt before resorting to meds ??


u see, im currently treating my p's with prazipro..but one got a flesh wound. so i nid to use both.
[/quote]
Aight







For the flesh wound adding salt at 1 tablespoon for every 5 gallons would also help. Safe to use with both melafix and prazipro.
[/quote]

not to thread jack here but I always hear one or the other...is it 1tbs for every 5 gallons or 1 tbs for every 10? Or does it just depend on the wound? Just curious cause 1 obviously is twice as much as the other. When I treat typical fin nips I did 1 for every 10 and it worked but thats obviously a bit different than a full on flesh wound.

thanks


----------

